# Buddy Bowl



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can locate the small buddy bowl? I found and purchased the large one for my Briard and it works great keeping his beard dry. A friend of mine has a nice small (Maltese size) one that she uses on her show malts but the place she purchased from no longer carries them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I get mine from Sheila at Bayou Collectibles. I love them! Sheila custom makes them in whatever color you'd like, will add pawprints, etc. They are $15 each, plus $3.85 for shipping, free shipping if you order three.

[attachment=21063:attachment]

You can email her at [email protected] if you are interested.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm not familiar with the buddy bowls... Do they work better than a water bottle? That's what I've been using and I like my double one!

[attachment=21067:attachment]

So do the girls, LOL!


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

> I'm not familiar with the buddy bowls... Do they work better than a water bottle? That's what I've been using and I like my double one!
> 
> [attachment=21067:attachment]
> 
> So do the girls, LOL![/B]



Where did you get your water bottle?


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=359149
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok Stacy I need one of the double headed licker bottles where did you get that.. The buddy bowl allows them a lot more water at one time. I only do the water bottle while we are at the show I just don't feel they get enough water with the bottle. The buddy bowl works great to keep my briards beard from getting soaked. but I can't find the smaller size. I will def. get in touch with Sheila. Thanks LadysMom


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Kathy Sanquinet of Ragtak Maltese also sells the bowls. I bought mine at the Specialty last year. I has no idea they were called Buddy Bowls.









Cathy A


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=359149
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got mine at The Finishing Touch 

Waterbottle

It doesn't drip, which I like.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=359267
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I have always heard, that water bottles should not be used as the only source of water, that they just won't get enough. With Lady being diabetic, I am especially careful with that.

I love the little Bayou bowls!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks Stacy, I bookmarked it we are having a horrible storm so I will wait to order tomorrow.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I learn so much here. Ya'll are just a wealth of information and I just want to say thanks.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Lucy Owns Me:

How do you like the Pish Pads? I was thinking of ordering some, but my hubby is totally turned off of the fact of washing urine and feces straight from the pad in our washer.







How many times per week do you wash it? 

Andrea


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Pish pads are the greatest.. We are on the road a lot showing and they are true life saver. I have a laundry tub at home I presoak them so they are clean when put into the waser My hubby doesn't have a problem with it and if he did he can take his laundry into town and wash it his self *LOL*



> Kathy Sanquinet of Ragtak Maltese also sells the bowls. I bought mine at the Specialty last year. I has no idea they were called Buddy Bowls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They might not all be called that it is the brand name of the one I purchased for my Briard. the top comes off of it and the inside is shaped like a funnel so when the top is on there looks like there isn't much water in it but i think it holds 1/2 gallon. The hole they drink from is too big for maltese so there beard goes in and comes out soaked . I'll look up Ragtak Maltese thanks for the tip.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> Kathy Sanquinet of Ragtak Maltese also sells the bowls. I bought mine at the Specialty last year. I has no idea they were called Buddy Bowls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CathyA I am having trouble locating the bowls on Ragtak Maltese do you have a direct link ? Thanks


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I bought one of the bowls from Ragtak Maltese. You just have to contact her through her website. She only had the one style and it is a very small size but it is not the kind where the top comes off. It works nicely but you have to fill it very often. I think I need one with the same size opening but a bigger bowl. I'd be surprised if this one holds a cup of water.


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

> I get mine from Sheila at Bayou Collectibles. I love them! Sheila custom makes them in whatever color you'd like, will add pawprints, etc. They are $15 each, plus $3.85 for shipping, free shipping if you order three.
> 
> You can email her at [email protected] if you are interested.[/B]


I love this forum! That is exactly what I need, LadysMom! My new boy is a swimmer...loves getting soaking wet in his water bowl. I was just doing a search here on "water bottle" to find out if there was a particular one people recommended and happened upon your post. I like this buddy bowl idea much better than a water bottle for a few reasons. I emailed Sheila at the addy you posted and am waiting to hear back from her. Thanks for the great tip!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You will love those bowls. I have always heard that they won't drink enough water from a water bottle alone so you shouold have a bowl of water available also. I love mine.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

> I get mine from Sheila at Bayou Collectibles. I love them! Sheila custom makes them in whatever color you'd like, will add pawprints, etc. They are $15 each, plus $3.85 for shipping, free shipping if you order three.
> 
> [attachment=21063:attachment]
> 
> You can email her at [email protected] if you are interested.[/B]



The one shown is 1 cup. I have emailed Sheila about possibly making a larger bowl but keeping the smaller hole to keep their face dry. She has indicated that she would consider doing that if there is enough interest. If this is something that you might be interested in please email her to let her know.

I love my small bowl but with 2 doggies they can empty it in a morning.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I have e-mailed Sheila to order two bowls too! I can't wait to get them :chili:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I have to echo the sentiment that "I love this forum"! I learn so much here and it just happens that I'm dealing with the wet beard issue now because Shiva and Stewie's coats and beards are getting longer. 

I ordered the water bottle nozzles (thanks again, Stacy!) and was really excited about the fact that if I'm using bottled water I don't have to worry about dust and dirt getting into "expensive" water that I have to empty and clean out. 

Now I'm worried they won't get enough water (won't they just stand there and drink until they get enough?). Can you tell me what the buddy bowls are made of? Marj - the one you posted looks like its made of ceramic? Does anyone have Kathy Sanguinet's? Ideally, I'd like to be able to see if debris is in the water so I know to change it.  

(side note: our temps rarely get over 75 degrees, but we have a lot of dust because our doors and windows are open most of the summer. then the wet beard starts sniffing the ground and before you know it you have babies with filthy, but very cute, faces!)

Also, what kind of water are you giving your babies? Plain bottled? Distilled? Reverse Osmosis? Filtered from the tap? Just curious as to how best to keep the wet beards/bacteria/yeast issue under control.

Thanks again everyone for all the great advice and tips!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Tami, the ones Sheila makes are ceramic. She hand makes each to order in her pottery studio, Bayou Collectibles. Apparently many of the top breeders including Rhapsody use her bowls.

I have always heard that you shouldn't use plastic bowls because the surface holds bacteria. I know that cats can get that "chin crud" (dermatitis) from drinking out of plastic bowls. Ceramic and stainless are best because they are nonporous.

All the commercial "water hole" style bowls I have seen are made of plastic. I just love mine. No more wet face!

I was always told that a water bottle is great for shows, travelling, etc, but shouldn't be the only source of water because they might not drink as much as they should.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

The one from Ragtak Maltese is also ceramic but it only holds one cup as well. If I were to be out of the house all day, one cup is just not enough for my guys which is why I emailed Sheila to ask her if she could make a two cup size that would still have the small opening for our little ones.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hannahs breeder gave us one of those little ceramic water bowls. It's really small. It was fine for Hannah though until Boo decided he prefered it instead of his big stainless bowl. Now I have to refill it several times a day. I still keep water in the stainless bowl though, in case I'm not here to refill the ceramic one. I do love that bowl, no wet faces when they drink from it. I would love to have a bigger one just like it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Hannahs breeder gave us one of those little ceramic water bowls. It's really small. It was fine for Hannah though until Boo decided he prefered it instead of his big stainless bowl. Now I have to refill it several times a day. I still keep water in the stainless bowl though, in case I'm not here to refill the ceramic one. I do love that bowl, no wet faces when they drink from it. I would love to have a bigger one just like it.[/B]


Why don't you email Sheila, too, if you are interested in a larger bowl? It sounds like she might do them if she had enough interest.

Here's her email:

[email protected]

This may sound stupid, but if you can't get a bigger one, how about using a couple of smaller ones?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=421504
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will send an e-mail. I'd prefer just one bigger bowl, but if need be, I'll settle for 2 small bowls.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Here's her email:

[email protected]

This may sound stupid, but if you can't get a bigger one, how about using a couple of smaller ones? 

[/QUOTE]

I will send an e-mail. I'd prefer just one bigger bowl, but if need be, I'll settle for 2 small bowls.
[/QUOTE]


I'm with you. I hope we can get enough interest that she will make us some bigger bowls.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

> Tami, the ones Sheila makes are ceramic. She hand makes each to order in her pottery studio, Bayou Collectibles. Apparently many of the top breeders including Rhapsody use her bowls.
> 
> I have always heard that you shouldn't use plastic bowls because the surface holds bacteria. I know that cats can get that "chin crud" (dermatitis) from drinking out of plastic bowls. Ceramic and stainless are best because they are nonporous.
> 
> ...



Thanks Marj, I definitely wanted to make sure they weren't plastic! I think I will order 2 of them for my babies. Thanks again!


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Is anyone else having trouble getting ahold of or getting a response from Sheila? 

After exchanging a few emails with her (which she always replied to the same day), I ordered two of the buddy bowls from her back on 7/22. She said she would be making them for me the following week and asked for payment by check. I mailed the check almost 4 weeks ago and my bank is still showing that it hasn't been cashed. I've emailed Sheila twice since then to ask her if she's received the check and to try to get a status on my order. I haven't received any response from her now since sending the check several weeks ago, and I don't know if I should just have my bank void the check and forget the whole thing, or what. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I know she travels a lot for shows and can be hard to reach at times. If I recall, I think she told me that she doesn't cash the check until the bowl is finished and ready to mail.

It takes awhile for the bowls, 6-8 weeks, so it will be a bit longer, but I'm sure you'll get it.


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

> I know she travels a lot for shows and can be hard to reach at times. If I recall, I think she told me that she doesn't cash the check until the bowl is finished and ready to mail.
> 
> It takes awhile for the bowls, 6-8 weeks, so it will be a bit longer, but I'm sure you'll get it.[/B]


Thanks for the info, that really helps. Sheila didn't mention that she holds the checks until she mails the bowls. It sounds like I just need to be patient. :biggrin:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

She also told me that if she does consent to make the larger bowls, it would be several months before we got them.


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Woohooo!! I just got an email from Sheila letting me know the two bowls I ordered are going in the mail today. I'm so excited to get them! If these bowls will help keep Miko's face dry, they're worth their weight in gold. :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay-I can't wait for her to make ours! :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Woohooo!! I just got an email from Sheila letting me know the two bowls I ordered are going in the mail today. I'm so excited to get them! If these bowls will help keep Miko's face dry, they're worth their weight in gold. :chili:[/B]



You will love them, I promise!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> Hi
> Recently a number of you have inquired about my making a larger buddy style
> bowl for your little guys. The one I currently sell only holds about a cup
> of water. As I told some of you this is my busiest time of year so I would
> ...


My friend just emailed me with this, Sheila wanted this to be posted on SM. She wanted some suggestions from all of you.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> QUOTE





> Hi
> Recently a number of you have inquired about my making a larger buddy style
> bowl for your little guys. The one I currently sell only holds about a cup
> of water. As I told some of you this is my busiest time of year so I would
> ...


My friend just emailed me with this, Sheila wanted this to be posted on SM. She wanted some suggestions from all of you.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'd prefer a long bowl with a hole at each end(hopefully the long ear hair won't end up in the other hole). I think it would be easier to clean, plus they both could get a drink at the same time.I'm so glad Sheila is going to make some larger capacity bowls. :aktion033: I might even buy 2, one for home & one for our motorhome.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have bowls from Bayou, too. Best ever. Mine are a good number of years old and hold up great. If I have multiple dogs drinking, I usually put 2 down. She made matching little food bowls, too. I have blue, green, and cream with multi colored paw prints. 

I also don't agree with water bottles being the sole source. Great for travel, shows, or long crate times. 

I'd prefer the irregular shape and would definitely order a couple.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I would prefer the irregular shaped one also. I can't wait to try these--they sound awesome!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I placed my order over a month ago and my 2 buddy bowls should be done the end of this month. Can't wait for no more wet beard!!! :aktion033:


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

I emailed Sheila last night and received a response. I will be placing an order for a buddy bowl and a matching food bowl. I think I'll get either dog bones or paw prints w/ Miss Celie's name on the bowls. My vote is for the irregular shaped bowl...maybe a dog bone.


----------



## jeannelcm (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow!! I learn something new everyday from this site  

I just shot an email to Sheila about a Buddy Bowl and I am fixing to order the water bottle attachment along with some top knot bands!!

Thanks everyone


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Does Shelia have a website? I'd like to see the colors, etc. Like how big is the food bowl? Or do you just email her and she sends the choices?


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I think I would also prefer the irregular shape. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

She doesn't have one that I know of-maybe Ladys Mom knows. I know I e-mailed her and she told me the colors and designs. My bowls should be here soon so I'll take pics and post them when they come :chili: 



> Does Shelia have a website? I'd like to see the colors, etc. Like how big is the food bowl? Or do you just email her and she sends the choices?[/B]


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> She doesn't have one that I know of-maybe Ladys Mom knows. I know I e-mailed her and she told me the colors and designs. My bowls should be here soon so I'll take pics and post them when they come :chili:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you post the colors? I have been wanting to order one with a food bowl a couple actually...


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> Wow!! I learn something new everyday from this site
> 
> I just shot an email to Sheila about a Buddy Bowl and I am fixing to order the water bottle attachment along with some top knot bands!!
> 
> Thanks everyone [/B]


where did you see the water bottle attachment?


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=457496
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get them here: http://www.dog-bows.com/cgi-bin/TheFinishi...&category=0

I have them on my babies' crates and they love them. We also have buddy bowls down for them, but they mostly drink out of the water bottle for some reason! You will love having both the universal water bottle nozzle and the buddy bows, though, they are the perfect complement for clean beards!


----------



## jeannelcm (Oct 13, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=359267
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jadey-----

Here is the water bottle attachment thingy that hooks on a crate, doggy gate, etc. It was discussed on the first page of this thread. I had been looking for a water bottle stand, but this seems to be just what I need and much cheaper.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I get mine from Sheila at Bayou Collectibles. I love them! Sheila custom makes them in whatever color you'd like, will add pawprints, etc. They are $15 each, plus $3.85 for shipping, free shipping if you order three.
> 
> [attachment=21063:attachment]
> 
> You can email her at [email protected] if you are interested.[/B]


Wow, thanks for the email addy. I'm definitely going to order one for Cooper and Gracie. I had never heard of such a thing, pretty ingenious though!

How do you think these would work for a bulldog?? Brody tends to really dip into his water bowl, up to his neck most times...comes out dripping wet, I"m forever having to keep a towel around to dry him off to prevent infection under the rolls of his neck. I'd love to have one of these for him too. Any thoughts?? And would she make one that big?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=457871
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry I missed this. :smilie_tischkante: This is the info. she gave me:

Any color or I can swirl a combination of colors. I can also add paw prints, Polka dots, leopard spots, zebra stripes, etc. they are each custom painted


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Does anyone know if Sheila did decide to make the larger bowl?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I haven't heard-I'd be interested to know as well


----------



## Rhapsody Maltese (Nov 16, 2005)

> I haven't heard-I'd be interested to know as well [/B]


I agree that water bottles should only be used for traveling purposes. For day to day use, I just do not think the dogs get enough water from water bottles.

For my dogs in coat, I have used these ceramic bowls for years. I have bought mine from various people. Currently, I buy my bowls from my good friend Sheila Riley of Malta Angels Maltese. Sheila Riley's bowls hold 1 1/3 cup of water.

About 10 years ago, Angie Stanberry and I really worked on getting someone to make these bowls for us and we found when the bowls got too big the dogs cant reach all the water in the bowl. We use multiple bowls if needed.

A long bowl with two holes might work but I could see the water not being evenly distributed across the bowl and it would be hard to clean properly.

I do not like the plastic bowls with the removable lids because plastic is not as hygenic.

I look forward to hearing how the bigger bowls work out.
Tonia Holibaugh
Rhapsody Maltese


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

> I'm not familiar with the buddy bowls... Do they work better than a water bottle? That's what I've been using and I like my double one!
> 
> [attachment=21067:attachment]
> 
> So do the girls, LOL![/B]


I am so excited. I just ordered the double water bottle dealy thing. haha
I loved the idea that it didn't drip. I bought one at Petsmart before I got Eli and it dripped all over the floor. Back to the store it went. He really doesn't have a bad staining problem, just minute. 
I hope he uses this! Is it hard to get them to start using a water bottle?
Now, I just started thinking too, I wish I'd have gotten a single, lol. He really doesn't need a double because he won't be DRINKING while in his crate while I'm training him... oh whoa is me. 
Sometimes I'm very impulsive. :brownbag:
Kelly


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

> Does anyone know if Sheila did decide to make the larger bowl?[/B]


I e-mailed her this week and she said that a larger one is in the works, but is not yet finished.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I just ordered one of the water bottles in hot pink of course. I keep a bowl out at all times but she goes thru it sometimes and I don't realize it. She usually barks at the bown when its empty but I'm not always there with her. I hate to get a bigger bowl because the water gets dusty. this way I can put it against her pen and she has access to water when she's in the pen and outside of it as well (bought the double one).


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

Last night I immediately sent a reply to my order that I wanted to change mine to a single. This morning when I talked to them via phone, they had done just that.
Great company.
I can't wait to get mine.
I loved the idea of Eli being able to drink in and outside of his crate but until he's housetrained, well, you get the picture. 
Kelly-


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I need advise from those of you who use the water bottle. I just got mine in the mail today. I'm planning on using this as a second source of water just in case she finishes her bowl without anyone realizing. Anyway, I just tried to attach the nozzle to a poland springs water bottle and it won't screw on, the bottle neck is too small. What kind of bottled water do you all attach to this thing?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> I need advise from those of you who use the water bottle. I just got mine in the mail today. I'm planning on using this as a second source of water just in case she finishes her bowl without anyone realizing. Anyway, I just tried to attach the nozzle to a poland springs water bottle and it won't screw on, the bottle neck is too small. What kind of bottled water do you all attach to this thing?[/B]


Try a sports water bottle. We like to use the smart water sport bottles. No Maggie does not get smart water, I just pour her filtered water into them for her.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

> I need advise from those of you who use the water bottle. I just got mine in the mail today. I'm planning on using this as a second source of water just in case she finishes her bowl without anyone realizing. Anyway, I just tried to attach the nozzle to a poland springs water bottle and it won't screw on, the bottle neck is too small. What kind of bottled water do you all attach to this thing?[/B]




Poland spring doesn't work, it's too short...you need to try Smartwater- which we use and pour the Poland Spring water into it when the Smartwater is empty. Dasani also works too. good luck!

PS: I had the same problem when i first got that water feeder...LOL


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

We use different types of bottled water. Right now it's wal mart brand in the house.
When I first put the bottle on, it leaked. So I cut the blue band around the bottle top, where you screw off the lid and it's left... and it fit perfectly.


----------



## ecstasy maltese (Feb 27, 2008)

> We use different types of bottled water. Right now it's wal mart brand in the house.
> When I first put the bottle on, it leaked. So I cut the blue band around the bottle top, where you screw off the lid and it's left... and it fit perfectly.[/B]



Hi Eli's mom,

I am glad you figured out the trick to getting some of the bottles to fit the dispensers. Besides removing the band be sure to buy a carbonated beverage bottle( They have a longer neck). The water bottle manufacturers have shortened the necks on many of the Water type bottles that are out there so even if you remove the band the bottle neck is to short. I also use and sell the waterbottles holders double and single and find they are great because they do not leak. I use them in with a bowl and my dogs never run out of water. But for some unknown reason mine prefer the bottles over the bowls.

Cindy Fern King
Madan brushes and water bottle holders.
[email protected]


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=556886
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright everyone. I bought dasani water bottles. The bottle now fits nice and snug, but guess what? The longer nozzel leaks. Any ideas? Or should i return it? :smilie_tischkante: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=553436
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's good to hear. Did she give you any idea of how long it might be?? Thanks for checking.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I went ahead and ordered the smaller bowl, I got 2 of them since they don't hold much water, about 10 oz. but I fill them both in the morning and that lasts my two puppies untill I pick the water up at 9. I got mine from maltangel maltese, no pretty color or design choices, they are a pretty mint green color, but I figure as long as they serve their purpose I can do without the pretty designs. After getting my bowls I am glad that I didn't wait for the larger bowl since the hole is so small I think it would be really hard to get in and clean the middle well enough. I love the bowls, no more wet mouths!!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone ever heard if Sheila at Bayou Ceramics had made a larger bowl? thanks


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (bbry @ Oct 24 2008, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=657020


> Just wondering if anyone ever heard if Sheila at Bayou Ceramics had made a larger bowl? thanks[/B]



she hasnt...i ordered 3 small ones and told her i need a big one for my basset and she said they havent made one yet


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 24 2008, 03:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=657134


> QUOTE (bbry @ Oct 24 2008, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=657020





> Just wondering if anyone ever heard if Sheila at Bayou Ceramics had made a larger bowl? thanks[/B]



she hasnt...i ordered 3 small ones and told her i need a big one for my basset and she said they havent made one yet 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks, Jaimie.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I want to order a bowl and used the email address I was in this thread and it did not go through. The address I saw here is [email protected] . Anyone have a newer one?


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Oct 25 2008, 10:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=657809


> I want to order a bowl and used the email address I was in this thread and it did not go through. The address I saw here is [email protected] . Anyone have a newer one?[/B]


I just emailed her a few minutes ago and it seems that it went through. [email protected] is the email address I used. I also got that from this thread. I notice that the one you used and the one I used are different. Try the one I used and see if that works for you.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thank you. I either copied it wrong or got it from the wrong place........one letter off!


----------

